# Hard Rock Iced Tea



## Shaink (Apr 11, 2021)

After trying SP for the first time I was hooked on the ease and taste for a great refreshing summer drink.
The below recipe was something we have started and it shows potential.

It has the the taste of a good iced tea mixed with the goodness of SP.

by no means am I an expert so don’t hold me to anything.

Here is my recipe To start.

23 Litres spring water
2 kg sugar iced tea mix
1/2 Tbs tannin
2 Tbs yeast nutrient
1 Tbs yeast energizer
1 Liter bottle Lemon juice
4 cups white sugar
1 box orange pekoe tea 
1 Tbs Bentonite

I brought the sugar content up to 1.10 to start the must.

I used 1-118 yeast with a cup of brown sugar and water.
Once the yeast was active I added it to the mixture while stirring vigorously.
When calm I added a second packet of yeast and the tea bags and covered with a dry tea towel.

The must took roughly two days to get going well with the temperature at 26 degrees.
After 5 days I added 500 mls of lemon juice 1 Tbs yeast nutrient, 1 Tbs yeast energizer, and 1 cup of sugar and cooked for another 5 days before finishing.
Once done I added Potassium Metabisulfite and stabilizer then Clarified with Sparkalloid.
To back sweeten to my taste I used 1kg of the iced tea mix and 2 cups of sugar made into a simple sugar mixture with the remaining 500 mls of lemon juice And 1 litre of everclear if your taste dictates.

At this stage the taste is very good and I am waiting for the mixture to clear. In total I think I have less than 20 dollars into this creation which may turn into something worth looking forward to this summer besides my COVID vaccinaction.
I will let you know how it turns out. Good Luck. S


----------



## CheerfulHeart (Apr 11, 2021)

This sounds like something my family and friends would enjoy  Please keep us updated.


----------



## ramcowboy41 (Jul 9, 2021)

any update on this


----------



## RevA (Jul 10, 2021)

Sounds amazing.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 11, 2021)

Shaink said:


> After trying SP for the first time I was hooked on the ease and taste for a great refreshing summer drink.
> The below recipe was something we have started and it shows potential.View attachment 73360
> 
> It has the the taste of a good iced tea mixed with the goodness of SP.
> ...


Sounds interesting...............keep us informed on how it turns out.....................................DizzyIzzy


----------



## Venatorscribe (Jul 11, 2021)

Shaink said:


> After trying SP for the first time I was hooked on the ease and taste for a great refreshing summer drink.
> The below recipe was something we have started and it shows potential.View attachment 73360
> 
> It has the the taste of a good iced tea mixed with the goodness of SP.
> ...


Yep - this does sound like a very refreshing summer beverage - I’m following also. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Shaink (Jul 21, 2021)

The colour ended Up being a beautiful bronze which cleared Crystal clear. After letting it sit it had very high alcohol and I needed to sweeten it further. Using the original iced tea mixture I made a simple sugar (2:1) and sweetened to taste. Everyone that has tried it has raved about it. The kids keep stealing it because there is nothing commercially produced that is similar (coolers, wines, beers, spritzers etc). Our sons girlfriends have made it the staple of all their summer lake outings or bbq’s. Once it was sweetened further it became leathal as the high alcohol and taste of the iced tea makes it go down similar to regular iced tea. It has caught a few people unaware that it was actually high in alcohol. 
Out of the first test batch I only have 3-4 bottles left that I am saving for company.
in comparison to the last batch of Raspberry Skeeter the kids prefer this one hands down. They are already putting orders in to make a Demi rather than a carboy for the next batch. I will try and take a picture so you can see the colour and clarity.


----------



## Shaink (Jul 21, 2021)




----------

